# Goldenberg plane.



## squib (25 Jan 2011)

Here is a goldenberg plane that i dug up to give my godson for his birthday, he loves tools and has started making some great bits he also makes squirrel and badger leather from roadkill....proper lad! 
I was wondering if anyone has any info or if possible a rough date. Thanks Squib.


----------



## jimi43 (25 Jan 2011)

squib":23hk54i2 said:


> Here is a goldenberg plane that i dug up to give my godson for his birthday, he loves tools and has started making some great bits he also makes squirrel and badger leather from roadkill....proper lad!
> I was wondering if anyone has any info or if possible a rough date. Thanks Squib.



No idea but I REALLY want to see the squirrel and badger leather things from roadkill! That is PRICELESS!!! 8) 

Any chance he can make me a shaving brush!? :wink: 

Jim


----------



## Alf (25 Jan 2011)

How's your German? Yeah, it's a French plane, but Wolfgang Jordan has the info and he's German.


----------



## AndyT (25 Jan 2011)

Great link that.

If your German is not as good as you like, I suggest installing the Google toolbar which detects that the site is not in English and offers to translate it for you. 

Alternatively, go to the Google home page, pick Language tools and paste the url - as already done for you at this link:http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...zwerken.de/museum/hersteller/goldenberg.phtml

Apparently it works by mathematically modelling the languages and analysing patterns - looks like magic to me.


----------



## squib (25 Jan 2011)

I am over there for supper tomorrow so may try and get roadkill pics... thanks both to Alf and Andy for the links, really usefull.


----------



## Shrubby (26 Jan 2011)

They're still made. Stanley bought Goldenberg and still make trad. style tools in France.I've not used the planes - on close inspection they look similar to the Segerink tools.I use their hammers and mortice chisels all branded stanley-goldenberg - prefer them to soft-grip-laserbeam-tat sold in the UK
Matt


----------



## bugbear (26 Jan 2011)

squib":1l2ib7bj said:


> Here is a goldenberg plane that i dug up to give my godson for his birthday, he loves tools and has started making some great bits he also makes squirrel and badger leather from roadkill....proper lad!
> I was wondering if anyone has any info or if possible a rough date. Thanks Squib.



Can you measure the bedding angle - it looks a lot less than 45°, but that may be perspective in the photo.

If it _*is*_ less than 45°, the plane becomes a lot more intriguing.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (26 Jan 2011)

AndyT":1gak8qnc said:


> Apparently it works by mathematically modelling the languages and analysing patterns - looks like magic to me.





Arthur C Clarke":1gak8qnc said:


> Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.



 

BugBear


----------

